# TSD History site Update



## okinawagojuryu (Oct 27, 2003)

I just made some revisions to my site , on the history of Tang Soo Do , please ck it out when you get a chance .

David Somers
http://www.angelfire.com/fl5/okinawagojuryu/tsdarticle.html


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2003)

There are some similar discussions here.


----------



## Zepp (Nov 4, 2003)

Looks cool, except for one thing that jumped out at me.  I've never seen it said or written anywhere else that Won Kuk Lee ever called the style he taught "Tang" Soo Do.  I have seen it written in several places that he called it "Tae" Soo Do.

Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Nov 4, 2003)

If you do an internet search , I'm sure you will find some refrence to it . If you cant find anything , lemme know . I'll see what I can come up with .

David


----------



## Zepp (Nov 5, 2003)

I've done searches on this in the past.  I'm fairly certain that Grandmaster Lee did not use the word "Tang" for his style.  I don't mean to start a fight over it, especially since I like your article overall.  Could you please tell me what your source is?


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Nov 5, 2003)

Here's a few :

http://www.fortunecity.com/olympia/mcenroe/928/MASWKL.htm

http://www.angelfire.com/nc3/tangsoodo/tangsoodohistory.htm

http://www.geocities.com/Colosseum/Slope/1373/wkl.htm

http://www.tsdmgk.com/aboutpage.htm

http://www.homestead.com/sanlen1/sanlen5.html

I hope thats enough , I could probablly find more links , if you wish . 

David
PS - Guess you didnt look hard enough , lol .


----------



## JoeJ (Nov 6, 2003)

GM Lee was the first to use the term Tang Soo Do, and where Hwang Kee picked it up from (had been using Hwa Soo Do).

Tang Soo Do & Kong Soo Do were the commonly used terms for Korean Karate in the '40s and '50s.  Later whey the Kwans were trying to organize they went through the terms Tae Soo Do and finally Tae Kwon Do.

Both Tang Soo Do and Kong Soo Do are pronounced "Kara-te Do" in Japanese.


----------

